# Installing IIS on XP Home and the expand file command in MS DOS



## -GSS- (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi,

I am trying to install Windows IIS on XP Home (have al the SPs, updates etc btw). Now I know that MS did not include IIS on XP Home but there is this (http://www.15seconds.com/issue/020118.htm) workaround to get IIS working on XP Home, which people have said works.

Unfortunately, uninstalling ALL of my files (which are important, such as work) and spending the money on XP Pro for just ONE feature which should be on XP Home as it is on Win 2k is not feasible right now as I have university work to do and thus the time to do such an installation is a problem. I do not have a partition of drives so I will have to backup everything (more time and money spent there then).

However, I get to stage 5 where I have to expand the files and it is this stage I struggle at.

I have the files IIS.DL_ and IIS.inf_ on my USB pen which I put into a new directory in Windows. However, what is the EXACT syntax to expand these files using MS Dos in XP Home?

The document says IIS2.dll and IIS2.inf but these are changed files in the document I edited at stage 1. How can I expand these too?

I have played with the command but it tells me to specify the destination (which I tried).

Thanks


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi GSS,

Merry Christmas ! 

I suggest you to try this following commands in a MS-DOS windows:


```
[SIZE=3][B]
EXPAND C:\YourDirectory\IIS.DL_ C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\SETUP\IIS2.DLL
EXPAND C:\YourDirectory\IIS.inf_ C:\WINDOWS\INF\INF2.DLL
[/B][/SIZE]
```


----------



## -GSS- (Aug 18, 2005)

Chicon said:


> Hi GSS,
> 
> Merry Christmas !
> 
> ...


I run the first command it asks me what to open IIS.DL_ in (what shall I open this file in?)

I run the second command and it says it cannot open the input file.

Furthermore, where does IIS2.INF come into the equation? It's not in these commands.

Now I cannot open the add/remove Windows components (can open add/remove programs) section of Control panel because it says it cannot open IIS_INF_

BTW, I am an Admin on my machine (should this come into question).


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

-GSS- said:


> ...
> Furthermore, where does IIS2.INF come into the equation? It's not in these commands.
> ...


 It came from pt.5 of your posted link :



> I would guess similar techniques would work from W98, FP, etc. Use "EXPAND IIS.DL_ IIS2.DLL" from a command prompt Same for IIS2.INF, place IIS2.INF in C:\WINDOWS\INF and IIS2.DLL in C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\SETUP


With the command *expand*, there are a few options you may use : type *expand /?* to get the list of the options or have a look to this page.


----------



## -GSS- (Aug 18, 2005)

When I asked about where IIS2.inf came into play, I meant in the commands you typed up here for me to try out. I think I misworded that bit of my previous post.

HOWEVER, I did get the commands you typed up to work. Thanks  I think I made a slight syntax error (typed the file name wrong).

BUT the add/remove Windows components still complains it cannot find IIS2.inf. I think this is a file I have to get from Win Server 2k3 as I did not have it in the original folder of the files I expanded (those files I got from Win Server 2k3). Once I get this file, I expand it and then I can get into add/remove programs. It does say to do the same to IIS2.inf and I have not yet.

Thanks for the assistance.


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

:up: You're welcome ! 

It's funny ! A year ago in my company, I got a computer with W2K server installed on it and the first thing I did, it was to stop and disable the IIS and then, I installed and configured an Apache server to be compliant with the standards used by the company and it still works fine.
You should have a try with Apache, it's easy to configure, it works on other operating systems and it's free.


----------



## -GSS- (Aug 18, 2005)

Chicon said:


> :up: You're welcome !
> 
> It's funny ! A year ago in my company, I got a computer with W2K server installed on it and the first thing I did, it was to stop and disable the IIS and then, I installed and configured an Apache server to be compliant with the standards used by the company and it still works fine.
> You should have a try with Apache, it's easy to configure, it works on other operating systems and it's free.


Cool.

I did think of getting Apache especially as it is a free HTTP server but does it come with a GUI? I don't really have the time nor the patience to be playing about with commands.

Using IIS is for a university project I am doing hence the time concern and why I want to setup IIS on XP Home rather than install XP Pro for just one feature - but this is likely what I will have to do now.


----------

